# Attn: Barehanded beekeepers



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I wanted to share a product for those of you that are married and also prefer to check your hives with naked hands. FWIW I am no way affiliated with this product just a happy user. I bought one because hate wearing gloves my hands sweat profusely an because I usually smash a bee or two then set them off....... yet I hate going barehanded because I don't like to remove my wedding ring for the times when I occasionally do get stung This silicone ring solves both of those problems, I have a better feel when I'm working hives I don't get swamp hands and don't have to worry about loosing a finger if I do happen to upset the bees. 



http://qalo.com/


----------



## Pathfinder (Sep 7, 2014)

Easier than getting a divorce I guess so you don't have to wear a ring. Lol


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

I had a finger partially "gloved" off on me when my wedding band caught on the back of a fire truck I was dismounting after a structure fire. I worked quickly to move the flesh back and compress it with a tourniquet so I could force the ring off. That finger is now two sizes larger than the wedding band, but I too wear a QALO ring now. Not only is it flexible and more comfortable than my original tungsten ring, it does not conduct heat and can be removed even if the finger were to swell for some reason. I don't work for them, but I am not at all afraid to share my support of their product.


----------



## Retroguy (Jul 16, 2014)

When I was a kid, none of the "working men" (those that worked with their hands be it industrial or agricultural) wore wedding bands just because of what KPeacock experienced. The wives didn't get any choice in the matter although some of the guys wore a band for social occasions or on a chain around their neck. Another alternative today is a tatooed wedding band although if the marriage fails I'm not sure how much fun it would be to have this removed. <grin>

Then there was the coworker who wore his in his ear...


----------



## Spark (Feb 24, 2011)

Wearing a ring in my profession can easily help with finger removal. Don't wear any ...never will ...like having five digits easier to work bees with.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I'll be glad to sell any of you a perfect sized O ring to use instead of a wedding ring. I have 1000's of them in various sizes. They come in basic black or propane approved pale green.


----------



## Tortuga (Dec 17, 2014)

Brad Bee said:


> I'll be glad to sell any of you a perfect sized O ring to use instead of a wedding ring. I have 1000's of them in various sizes. They come in basic black or propane approved pale green.


Bwahahaha, dats funny. I don't care who ya are..


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I've been stung a number of times right at and somehow under my wedding ring. Never has my finger swelled so much that I would want to cut the ring off. Maybe y'all need to get stung more often.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Being a builder/remodeler/beekeeper/bee remover, I simply do not wear mine except for special occasions with the wife. 
Sad to say, but in today's society a wedding ring is not much of a deturrant. You just have to be man enough to say no.


----------



## maudbid (Jul 21, 2014)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Being a builder/remodeler/beekeeper/bee remover, I simply do not wear mine except for special occasions with the wife.
> Sad to say, but in today's society a wedding ring is not much of a deturrant. You just have to be man enough to say no.


This^.

My experience from before and after I quit wearing mine was that I would get hit on a lot more when I had a ring on. The ability to say no is the best commitment to your wife that you can display.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

The ring is just a symbol. It doesn't have any magical powers. I take mine on and off lots of times because my fingers swell. It is not the ring that makes the marriage. My wife does the same.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

maudbid said:


> The ability to say no is the best commitment to your wife that you can display.



No problems there, with a wife and 3 daughters I don't need any other women in my life....... I just wish I could say No TOO MY WIFE lol


----------



## joan (Mar 13, 2012)

I AM A MARRIED woman with 30 years under my belt but I have yet to wear the wedding ring that my wonderful husband placed on my finger. Same for him. We have trucks, horses, and bees that we work all the time.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

maudbid said:


> This^.
> 
> My experience from before and after I quit wearing mine was that I would get hit on a lot more when I had a ring on. The ability to say no is the best commitment to your wife that you can display.


Y'all must be hanging out around a lot of single unattached women. Where are you getting hit on with or without a wedding ring? I want to go there and see what happens.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

The worst horror story of wedding bands concerned a man who was working on a forklift battery capable of over 1000 amps at 36 volt. He got his gold(a good conductor) band across the output, turning it red? hot. He messed that finger up good.

Crazy Roland


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

A guy I worked with had his wedding band short out across a 24v set of batteries. Ouch.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Roland said:


> The worst horror story of wedding bands concerned a man who was working on a forklift battery capable of over 1000 amps at 36 volt. He got his gold(a good conductor) band across the output, turning it red? hot. He messed that finger up good.


Don't see how that could happen, the contacts are inset fairly deeply in the plastic coupler. The only way is if he had the coupler completely disassembled...and if he did that while the other end was still connected to the battery, well 'stupid' -should- hurt.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

BadBeeKeeper said:


> Don't see how that could happen, the contacts are inset fairly deeply in the plastic coupler. The only way is if he had the coupler completely disassembled...and if he did that while the other end was still connected to the battery, well 'stupid' -should- hurt.



Play stupid games, get stupid prizes.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> I want to go there and see what happens.


You have to stop drinking early Mark or the results are not so good.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

maudbid said:


> My experience from before and after I quit wearing mine was that I would get hit on a lot more when I had a ring on.


Yes I know, what a hassle it is...getting hit on by women is one of my biggest time wasters in beekeeping. As a fat, old, bald, limping, married beekeeper with a huge pot belly, I spend half my time trying to convince women I am not as good a catch as they seem to think I am and that I must remain faithful to my wife. But of course many of them are so young and attractive that I can't help myself and sometimes succumb to their advances. That reminds me...I must refill the bottle of Viagra in the glove box of my bee truck.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I didn't know that George Clooney and Brad Pitt kept bees and Posted on beesource.com.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

As to the forklift battery, which weight around 2000 lbs, sometimes the arrangement of cells is such that the first and last cell are adjacent to each other. I do not remember the details, just made sure I never completed a circuit.

Crazy Roland


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Roland said:


> As to the forklift battery, which weight around 2000 lbs, sometimes the arrangement of cells is such that the first and last cell are adjacent to each other. I do not remember the details, just made sure I never completed a circuit.


Maybe other models are different, but my previous job, for the past 3 years I was responsible for maintaining a Hyster 40. There is no way to get something the size of a wedding band across a pos and neg terminal with the exception of disassembling the plastic coupler...unless...well, I suppose that if one were to attempt to make unauthorized modifications, say, perhaps to try to install a stereo or something and tap off the battery to run it (not that I have ever thought of doing such a thing...well, OK, maybe it did cross my mind once...) it might be possible to...OK, I withdraw any objections, I have known some pretty creative fools who managed to hurt themselves doing stupid things in stupid ways. (Got a good story about a fellow who tried to touch the top cap of a charged Thyratron tube. It didn't end well for him.)

On topic: I almost never wear my wedding ring or other rings/jewelry, except on special occasions.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I stepped off a step on a vertical camera in a darkroom and found myself hanging by my ring. I haven't worn one since. That was 1973. Beekeeping was just one more reason not to wear one. My Sunday school teacher when I was a kid was missing his ring finger. He jumped down off of a hay wagon when they were bucking bales and the ring caught on a nail on the side of the wagon. Snapped right off. I value my fingers...


----------



## Tom06- (May 11, 2013)

I had a coworker jump off a fuel tank ladder. Wedding ring hung up on a rough weld spot. He was a couple of feet off the ground. He broke his nose on a rung and almost lost the finger. I worked in auto plant25 years. Never did put on a ring.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Badadbeekeeper - think of rings on two adjacent fingers.


----------



## dweber85rc (Nov 25, 2013)

I keep mine off if I am doing anything outside in general. That way if I do loose a finger I have nobody to blame but myself. If I had the ring on I could probably try to blame the wife and that never seems to end well.


----------



## spreerider (Jun 23, 2013)

I am an industrial electrician and would never wear a ring to work, they can weld onto a live circuit if you have an accident and then you are stuck getting shocked with no way to pull away.


----------



## svtkpr (Mar 16, 2011)

A mechanic used his left hand to shut off a leaking acetylene tank after walking across a piece of carpet that was in front of the side door. The spark from the static charge ignited the gas burning his hand. Now he doesn't wear his ring while working in his garage.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Carpeted garage???


----------



## svtkpr (Mar 16, 2011)

Carpeted garage??? 

a piece of carpet. Not the whole garage floor.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Roland said:


> Badadbeekeeper - think of rings on two adjacent fingers.


Ah...ouch, brilliant.

I was making voltage checks on a AN/TPS-25 ground/low air surveillance radar one day, it got jarred and the cover slammed down on my hand- that particular unit has components attached to the cover as well, including a high-voltage transformer. The pins on the transformer landed on the back of my hand, my arm jerked and ripped my hand out...if I'd had a ring on my hand probably wouldn't have come out...and I suspect that the damage probably would have been a lot worse than it was...


----------



## mac (May 1, 2005)

Haven't taken mine off in 26 years KNOCK ON WOOD


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

odfrank said:


> Yes I know, what a hassle it is...getting hit on by women is one of my biggest time wasters in beekeeping. As a fat, old, bald, limping, married beekeeper with a huge pot belly, I spend half my time trying to convince women I am not as good a catch as they seem to think I am and that I must remain faithful to my wife. But of course many of them are so young and attractive that I can't help myself and sometimes succumb to their advances. That reminds me...I must refill the bottle of Viagra in the glove box of my bee truck.


Frank, let the girls in the hive work on that thing instead of Viagra.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

mac said:


> Haven't taken mine off in 26 years KNOCK ON WOOD


the first time mine came off in 12 yrs was when I switched from my gold one to the QALO I was due for a different one anyways, I'm about 60 lbs heavier now than when I got married and my old ring was pretty embedded into my finger. Had to butter it up to get it off.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>...getting hit on by women is one of my biggest time wasters in beekeeping. 

I know what you mean...


----------

